# Thinking caps on



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Well we now have got our payment system and banking all worked out, it is time to start trying to raise the cash to put in them :wink: 

We have had suggestions of raffles, 

buckets at meets for people to put their loose change or all of those annoying little copper coins into, 

Themed meets with donations to our charity of the year, (1st one, see Artona's photographic meet 8) )

Personal donations via paypal or directly to the bank ( Thanks to all who have done this already)

So if anyone has any ideas or who would like to organise something to boost our efforts please let us know

Thanks
Tina


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Funds*

A Tombola at the next meet. Each member brings a little something, and donates it to the table. A raffle ticket it placed on the item and the duplicate ticket placed in a bucket etc.

Russell

That's another use for the humble bucket.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

How about a 'Bring and Buy Auction' - a bit like the car boot sales we've had before, but all proceeds go to the charity. And the telly is full of auctions these days, so it might be a bit of fun. We could do it in the poly tunnel at the Global Rally.

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice ideas, keep them coming


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Stand-up bingo at (say) £1 per game, where everyone gets issued with a paper bingo card - everyone starts by standing up; if a number is called which is on your card, you sit down and are out the game. The last person standing wins (nominal amount, say, £2). Play as many games as you like.

If there are 15 at the rally and you play 2 games per day that's £30 x (say) 3 days = £90 less whatever paltry prize money you want to give back 

Dougie.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Russell, you are really obsessed with this bucket theme.... but keep up the good work, It did give me another idea though, How many items that you usually have in your van can you fit in a standard sized bucket?? :lol: :lol: 

Thanks Dougie that sounds like a nice game for those lazy afternoons when the sun is shining and everyone just wants to relax and socialise 8) 

Will add them to the list, keep em coming folks

Tina


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

1)
Pass the Bucket.
All sit in a circle with 5-- 20p,s
Play the music and when it stops that person holding the bucket puts in a coin and so on last person holding the bucket wins half the contents (but of coarse they donate that to charity)

2)
Guess the dolls name (or a soft toy)

3)
Throw £1 coins at at a bottle whiskey

All good fun and a laugh and raises lots of money
mavis


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

locovan said:


> 3)
> Throw £1 coins at at a bottle whiskey
> 
> All good fun and a laugh and raises lots of money
> mavis


Knowing how fond some of our members are of a wee dram, that idea might bring tears to a few eyes :lol: :lol: :lol:

Excellent ideas keep it up

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

any more ideas, or even volunteers for any upcoming meets???

Tina


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

3 wet sponges , 1 stocks and one volunteer . 

£1 a go ,


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> 1)
> 
> 3)
> Throw £1 coins at at a bottle whiskey
> ...


make sure the bottle is empty - would hate to waste it if it broke!

The tombola thingy would be better than having hundreds of prizes in the raffle. Last year's raffle at the "global" went on for a bit of a long time!! Smaller stuff can go to the tombola, larger items in the raffle.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Not had time to read all the thread so forgive me if I am way off line with my idea...

If at a big meet ie at a showground, how about a sponsored balloon race? (There are companies on line that sell all the necessary stuff I believe).

You charge £2 (or so) for the balloon and the one that goes farthest gets the prize......


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Tina

I am thinking about a couple of games for the Photo Meet. My mum told me about a couple of things a group she was a member of.

One was a sort of Chinese Raffle. Its explained on Wikipedia as so

_In another auction variant, also referred to as a Chinese auction, though not really an auction at all, each participant contributes wrapped prizes of roughly the same value to a pool of prizes. Participants draw numbers to see who gets to choose a prize from the pool of prizes first. The second person may choose their prize from the remaining prizes in the pool, or may take the prize from the first person who chose. The third may take a prize from the pool, or from the first or second person and so on until all participants have chosen. People choosing prizes are not required to open them, so the prize contents may remain unknown to all but the contributor until all participants have chosen. This version of the Chinese auction is also known as the Yankee Swap or White elephant gift exchange._

I think it sounds like a great game.

The other one that proved popular was throwing coins at a bottle of drink - the nearest wins

stew


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice ideas there, the Tombolla is a definate plan for a large meet, the games sound fun.

Our daughters school used to do a bottle tombolla, people donated anything as long as it was in a bottle, that used to go down very well too.

The ideas so far are great, the more the merrier and bear in mind that any apparatus or props will have to be small and or light as they will have to be carried in someones van.

If anyone wants to do something at a meet or rally they will be attending, please feel free, just let me know what you are doing and where and then afterwards I can give you details of how to pay the money into the bank 8) 

Keep it up

Tina


----------

